# First macro lens!



## TenaciousTins (Jul 23, 2013)

Excited that I finally have a macro lens. It is a Quantaray 50mm lens. I have one pic of a tiny Japanese Beetle to show you. Very happy with this lens. I look forward to learning more about macro.


----------



## shaylou (Jul 24, 2013)

TenaciousTins said:


> Excited that I finally have a macro lens. It is a Quantaray 50mm lens. I have one pic of a tiny Japanese Beetle to show you. Very happy with this lens. I look forward to learning more about macro.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/cmsavage/media/7-23-7.jpg.html



Congrats. I am so close to buying a macro lens for my kit. I have decided on the canon 100mm 2.8. I rented it a couple of times and had so much fun with it. There is always something to shoot with a macro lens in your kit. I guess you will be learning focus stacking pretty soon. Have fun.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like the lens works okay! Cool! Another yard sale find!!!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep Derrel, that's one of the yard sale lenses!! 

I don't even know what focus stacking is :blushing: guess I'll learn about it then!!


----------



## shaylou (Jul 24, 2013)

TenaciousTins said:


> Yep Derrel, that's one of the yard sale lenses!!
> 
> I don't even know what focus stacking is :blushing: guess I'll learn about it then!!



No worries here is a link. If you want the very best, completely focused macro shots its the way to go.

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/focus-stacking.htm


----------

